# Re-Bright's wine one gallon wine bottle



## heatheremms (Jun 15, 2014)

Hi-I was wondering if anyone has any info on this bottle ie date ,value ect, this bottle is in good conditionunder the embossed label it says est'd in 1874 and on the bottom it says design registered any info would be helpful -thanks


----------



## sunrunner (Jun 22, 2014)

it looks like a vinegar jug from the late 1920s early 30s.brights is a little vague. I do know it is machine made,and has marks on the bottom that may tell you what glass house made it.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jun 22, 2014)

I think Sunrunner's right on the dates, looks like that era, unfortunately value is minimal.  Maybe a dollar if you're lucky.  Unless it turns out to be from some super-collectible vinegar brand, which I think is unlikely, but it amazes me how much vinegar collectors are sometimes willing to pay for bottles that I would have left where I found them.


----------



## 2find4me (Jun 24, 2014)

I think this was actually a Canadian Wine. History and a little more History.


----------

